# Knighted?



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"watchdog" <minglis@intergate.bc.ca>* on *Thu, 6 Jan 2000 15:11:07 -0800*
I need a little help!  Can Canadians be knighted?  I think they can‘t, 
however, I can‘t find any information either way to support or to refute 
this.
Cheers
Watchdog
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
I need a little help! Can Canadians be 
knighted? I
think they can‘t, however, I can‘t find any information either way to
supportor to refute this.
Cheers
Watchdog
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gordan Dundas <dundas@prairie.ca>* on *Thu, 06 Jan 2000 18:06:29 -0600*
--------------D724561470968C434CB061B7
depends whether or not you talk to Conrad Black or the PMO
watchdog wrote:
>   I need a little help!  Can Canadians be knighted?  I think they
> can‘t, however, I can‘t find any information either way to support or
> to refute this. Cheers Watchdog
--------------D724561470968C434CB061B7
depends whether or not you talk to Conrad Black or the PMO
watchdog wrote:
I need a little
help! Can Canadians be knighted? I think they can‘t, however,
I can‘t find any information either way to support or to refute this.CheersWatchdog
--------------D724561470968C434CB061B7--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael O‘Leary" <moleary@bmts.com>* on *Fri, 14 Jan 2000 19:44:32 -0500*
Watchdog, I came across the following at work:
>From the "Policy Respecting the Awarding of an Order, Decoration or Medal
by a Commonwealth or Foreign Government" Issued by Clerk of the Privy
Council and Secretary to the Cabinet, January 1988
"1.Any Commonwealth or foreign government desiring to award an order,
decoration od medal to a Canadian citizen shall obtain prior approval of
the Government of Canada."
"3.The Government of Canada will consider granting the approval .. in
recognition of:
a.an extraordinary service to mankind,
b.conspicuous bravery in saving or attempting to save life,
c.any exceptional service rendered to the country desiring to make the
award, or
d.any substantial act or acts contributing to better relations between
Canada and the country desiring to make the award."
"4.The Government of Canada SHALL NOT [emphasis in original] grant the
approval  ... for an award:
a.that is at variance with Canadian policy or the public interests,
b.that carries with it an honourary title or confers any precedence or
privilege,
c.that is conferred otherwise than by a Head of State or a government
recognized as such by Canada, or
d.that is conferred in recognition of services by an individual in the
employ of Her Majesty in Right of Canada or of a province in the normal
performance of official duties."
So, this would seem to clearly show that a Canadian cannot be knighted.
mike
At 03:11 PM 1/6/00 -0800, you wrote:
>I need a little help!  Can Canadians be knighted?  I think they can‘t,
however, I can‘t find any information either way to support or to refute
this.   Cheers   Watchdog 
Michael O‘Leary
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
Leadership is the practical application of character. - Colonel R.
Meinertzhagen, CBE, DSO, Army Diary, 1899-1926, 1960
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Patrick Cain <patrickcain@snappingturtle.net>* on *Sat, 15 Jan 2000 00:44:31 -0500*
At 19:44 14/01/2000 -0500, Michael O‘Leary wrote:
>
>So, this would seem to clearly show that a Canadian cannot be knighted.
>
>
>mike
Although in principle, nothing stops a Canadian government from
establishing a Canadian order of knighthood, and asking the Queen as Queen
of Canada to admit people to it. 
Patrick Cain
voice: 416 539-0939
fax:    416 515-3698
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

